# Surf Rod Shopping



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

<P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px"> So i just bought a Shimano 6500 BaitRunner spooled with 20# PowerPro. For finance purposes i teamed it up with a Penn CaptivaCV2902MH 9' rod. I know the Penn rods are not as good as the big names like Loomis or Shimano. So my question is, if i did want to spend around $100-$200 on a surf rod, which one should i go with? I like a long handle, huge eyes, and the ability to chunk a 3oz lure as far as humanly possible. So a MH/Hwould be ideal.I have thought about having a custom rod made to suit my needs and preferences. I would love everyones 2cents and your personal preferences/advice. <P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px">Thanks!


----------



## CroixBum (Jul 9, 2009)

I by no means know alot about this, I am an occasional surf fisher but I have had some experience with different kinds. I think alot has to do with your frequency of use and the extra money you have to lay down. I have caught more fish on a Bass Pro combo that cost 39.95. I have a St Croix 9ft that I love and just purchased a Penn 11ft at BP, have not used the Penn but it feels good. Being an ocassional surf fisherman I have found that it doenst matter too much. If I fished everyday or at least once a week I would probably invest in something that was lighter and more durable. There are lots of guys on here that know a lot more about this than I do, I just sit here on the computer wishing that I could be out there everyday. Good luck.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

I broke down and bought two of the Penn Pro surf rods a couple years ago. I got the 12' rods 3-10oz weight. I still am happy I put the money into them. They are very versatile being able to throw a 3oz pompano rig or a 6oz weight and huge chunk of bluefish for sharks. I have heard good things about the Ocean Master surf rods Bass Pro sells. I would check them out too.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used a lot of different brands from high dollar to crap and the surf sticks I like the best are the Star Stellerlite surf rods. They range from about 80-220.00 with a 9' spinning rod being about 150 bucks. Well worth it, the only issue is finding them. Most local shops that sell star rods will special order them for you though and they don't take long to ship.


----------



## iswim2fish (Jan 14, 2010)

wally world navy blvd has 15' ugly stix for 60.00 thats what im gonna get. (eventually)


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

u can get a shakespier ugly stick from walmart and u cant beat it they range from 9 feet all the way up to 15 feet and u cant break them i have several of them and havfe caught alot of big sharks on them they will hold up really well i promise


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Long Pole Fishing.

I went through 2 different surf rods, both broke, spent about $60.00 on each of em'. I finally brokedown and bought me some Penn surf rods. I have 11ft.& 12ft. "Penn Power Stick Surf" These are 2 piece rods. Medium to Heavy action.They have been great for me. I keep an 8500ss on one and a 9500 ss on the other. I can throw an 8oz. pyramid along way,with the bait too.I had Anthony out Outcast order both rods for me.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

My favorite rod is an old 12' one my dad made about 40 years ago. It has a very nimble tip. 

I have tried lots of surf rods and I really like the 9-12' ugly sticks for the $$$ I personally think the 14 and 15' are a little over board.

I love the newer design on the Penn surf rods but the tips are just a little stiff for my liking.

Some people think becasue a rod has a healthy price that they are good rods. I'll stick with my ugly sticks for $60.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

One more thing. As much as I Love my braided line for off shore fishing I hate using it in the surf. Mono works much better if you are fishing for pomps , reds, whiting ..... If you wanna shark fish the maybe the braid is ok. I believe the "no give " with braided line really hurt my landing ratios. Just opinions, but then again I have surf fished here for all my life. Grew up fishing the beaches here when there was even one condo on perdoido key. Those were the days!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

One of my favorite rods I have is my 11' Penn Spinfisher. Its a few yeas old but it is the carbon fiber one. I have a Penn 11' Pursuit rod that is also a great rod, however , it is about 2/3rds the price of my Spinfisher. I have about 6 other surf rods that I use and it amazes me that when I'm out fishing, a lot of the time I watch to see which rod, how far out it is in the water, and to see where the fish are, but the biggest thing I notice is that the Pomps and "several" big Redfish hit the $60 Shakespear rods I've had for about 8 years. I think its all in how you make your rig, where the washes are, wind, etc.. 

I have a buddy that fishes an Ugly Stick with an Alvey reel on it, and he can almost hit some of the rigs out there in the GOM with it, lol!! Just kidding. I have had my eye on the SeaStriker Surf Rod 11' the next time I can get my hands on one. Its light weight and that means a lot when your fishing from dawn till 1pm, makes it a little easier for the kids to reel in also. When I pass them a rod with a "fish on"!, they can barely fight it for the length and weight of the whole rig combined.

Tight Lines!

Chris


----------



## gulfcoastlee (Mar 8, 2010)

for Surf Fishing i use Key Largo Surf Edition Rods 8ft & 10ft, very good rods, never had any problems


----------



## jonchristian (Mar 11, 2010)

Man if you want a surf rod, go to Wally World and grab you (5) 9ft$38 shakespeare rods. I've found that surf rods get dropped in salt water, sand, and everything else. You don't want to spend $150 for rods that are going to get treated like that. That #2 circle hook will lock up the same on aShakespeare as it will on a Penn.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

I still have my old sea striker 8'0 and 11'0 rods from nearly 30 years ago. Will have to get them out and go do some surf fishing again. That 11'0 rod is light in physical weight with a very long butt on it for sand spiking.


----------

